# Relationship Advice Video from Madea! It's good!



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

YouTube - Madea gives relationship advice


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

Watch this video, its a little long around 7 minutes or so. Madea is played by one of my favorite actors/directors Tyler Perry. Its funny in the beginning but towards the middle and end he (well, She) gives amazing advice that I think about a lot when I miss my ex.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

ASH this is wonderful! I am going to keep on watching this forever and make my kids watch it too ! 
thank you so much for sharing......


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

Your welcome! I watch this at least once a week, I just like the topics that they discuss in a real, sometimes humorous way


----------



## indistressed (Sep 14, 2009)

Ash, thank you very much! I will watch this video and I truly want to be able to see that difference in people, specially in my h that has moved on and stop hurting and crying and hoping for his return and change of heart. I will work on it.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I hope this video helps you, indistress, I know it has for me.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I just watched this video again, whenever I feel like I need a "reality dose" or things put back in perspective for me I watch this.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

That is the s*@^ 
I love that. Yes I need to watch that daily until I get the message sunk deep in my mind. 
Very empowering.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

excellent!


----------



## mls31 (Aug 22, 2009)

This is really good. So many excellent and true points.

I'll be watching this again.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

I love the bit about the roots and the branches and the leaves ...it is brilliant


----------



## wren (Aug 19, 2009)

hahahaha!


Madea is right. If someone wants to walk out of your life, let them go!


----------



## SoxMunkey (Jan 1, 2010)

I took the time to watch the entire clip!! This is incredible!! Tyler Perry is an excellent writer. I've passed it on to others who need to see it also. Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm glad so many of you have taken the time to watch it. This clip really really has gotten me through some tough times. I really do watch it at least once a week!


----------



## cpt_confused (Dec 29, 2009)

2 thumbs up - very very good advice from a comedian.. Soooo true, so obvious, yet so oblivious for some of us to see without being told (especially me  )


----------

